# Comment gérer les magazines.



## Rod.P (23 Février 2011)

Avec l'arrivée de l'iPad de nombreux magazines ont vu le jour.
Mais comment gérer l'espace "restreint" de l'iPad avec des magazines de plus en plus lourd sans avoir à les supprimer et les télécharger à nouveau en cas d'envie de relecture ?

Que ce soit pour les comics (comixology, marvel, DC, ...), le point, wired, project, HDVision (pour ne citer que les principaux que j'utilise) je ne sais pas comment sauvegarder un numéro sur mon mac pour le réinjecter dans l'iPad à loisir.

Wired propose bien une "solution" d'archivage, mais cela supprime simplement le numéro "archivé" et le propose au téléchargement gratuit (encore heureux) en cas d'envie de relecture.

Mais mine de rien un mag de 700Mo même avec une connexion correct c'est un peu long à téléchargé.

Existe t-il une solution typé iTunes qui permet de choisir simplement les numéros que nous voudrions synchroniser ? Comme pour les livres, podcasts, musiques, etc ...

Merci de votre attention et de vos réponses.


----------

